# Diamond Buyback (Sunterra)



## kapear (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone else get the email about Diamond wanting to buy back Kaanapali weeks? I wonder what they're offering?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 8, 2008)

No but I wouldn't mind seeing what they would offer to buy back our Polo Towers weeks. Doubtful that it'd be enough to interest me, especially after just joining THE Club but it' would be something I would take a look at.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 8, 2008)

kapear said:


> I wonder what they're offering?


I'd like to know.


----------



## kapear (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll let you know. I've emailed them to see what their offer price is. We orginally bought a one bedroom from the developer. Big mistake....that and we're up to 4 kids so the one bedroom really isn't working for us.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 8, 2008)

kapear said:


> I'll let you know. I've emailed them to see what their offer price is. We orginally bought a one bedroom from the developer. Big mistake....that and we're up to 4 kids so the one bedroom really isn't working for us.


Kids are kids, sleeping bags work great!


----------



## kapear (Jan 8, 2008)

Sleeping bags it will be. Their offer was roughly 3800 for a week we paid 21,000 for.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 9, 2008)

kapear said:


> Sleeping bags it will be. Their offer was roughly 3800 for a week we paid 21,000 for.


Amazing.  I think that they are currently selling 10,000 points there for about $40,000 (that's a premium over CONUS where it's about $30,000 for same # points).  

A 1BR scenic view is worth a minimum of 6500 and when you average it out over the 52 weeks it'd be 6788 pts or $27,152.  So that's the cheapest week of the 1BRs.

8846 pts for a 1BR Ocean View or $35,385.
12019  pts for 1BR Deluxe Ocean View or $48,077.

No matter which, that a Diamond profit.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 9, 2008)

1BRs are rated at 5 if one is under 16, so don't parade them all in front of the front desk at check-in/out.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2008)

Please tell me you are joking a 1br scenic view for $27,000 and only 10,000 points..


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 9, 2008)

pedro47 said:


> Please tell me you are joking a 1br scenic view for $27,000 and only 10,000 points..


I don't understand what you don't understand. 

Diamond/DRI sells 10,000 HAWAII Trust points for $40,000.

An established owner of a floating week could join THE Club and get about
7000 points for a 1BR scenic view 
7000 HI Trust points retail for about $27K

9000 pts for a 1BR Ocean View or $35,385
9000 HI Trust points retail for about $36K

12000  pts for 1BR Deluxe Ocean View
12000 HI Trust points retail for about $48K


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 9, 2008)

kapear said:


> Sleeping bags it will be. Their offer was roughly 3800 for a week we paid 21,000 for.



Nothing like trying to steal back that week they sold you. Marriott at least get's reasonably close to offering what you originally paid for your week when they want to buy it back. In some cases, when someone purchased pre-construction, they end up making a small profit on the deal. 

I guess, since you see PPC's that ask you to pay them $3,000 to take you timeshare off your hands, this won't be such a bad deal to some people wanting desperately to get out of a timeshare they never use or never learned how to use.


----------



## Gypsie (Jan 21, 2008)

*Kaanapali ROFR*



kapear said:


> I wonder what they're offering?



Diamond exercised ROFR at $5,000 for my biennial scenic odd week.  Yep, they scooped it right out from under my buyer.  I also have good reason to believe that they would offer up to $7400 an equivalent week.  I don't know what an ocean view would be worth to them.


----------



## kgkg (Jan 25, 2008)

I was told by Diamond that they have no ROFRs


----------



## Gypsie (Jan 25, 2008)

It might depend on which resort.  Maybe they need Kaanapali inventory to sell.


----------



## winger (Jan 30, 2008)

Gypsie said:


> It might depend on which resort.  Maybe they need Kaanapali inventory to sell.


Nice resort in a high demand area - don't see Diamond having problems selling to the next generation of the un-informed. Hey, maybe with the cut in interest rates a few minutea ago, their sales reps can continue pushing purchases based on borrowing against Home Equity Lines/Loans?


----------

